# Portage (emerge) macht nicht was es soll  (gelöst)

## UTgamer

Hallo, heute habe ich auf Portage portage-2.1.8.3 upgedated

und jetzt gehen irgendwie nur noch die beiden Option -p und -v. 

Bei einem downgrade zurück auf portage-2.1.7.17 ändert sich dies auch nicht mehr.

Diese Ansichten habe ich bei:

emerge xorg-x11 -pvD

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  0 kB
```

emerge portage -pv --tree

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.17  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB
```

Es werden einfach keine Abhängigkeiten mehr angezeigt seit dem neuen Portage update.

----------

## few

Es werden keine unnötigen Updates mehr gemacht, wenn nicht --update angegeben wurde. Ich glaube die Änderung war zwischen 2.1.6 und 2.1.7.

----------

## UTgamer

Dank dir.

Das heist, die emerge Optionen --deep und --tree die auch in den Anleitungen zu emerge stehen sind abgeschaltet worden bis auf die Funktion upgrade?

Das klingt irgendwie unlogisch und Benutzerfeindlich.

----------

## Max Steel

falsch die Optionen --deep sowie --tree stehen natürlich weiterhin zur Verfügung. Auch bei portage-2.2

----------

## UTgamer

Was ergeben den bei euch z.B. bei oben angegebenen Beispielen die emerge Anzeigen aus, funktionieren sie dort?

----------

## Max Steel

Es wird das gleiche angezeigt da ja keine Abhängigkeit remergt wird. Ist ja schon da.

Wenn ich jetz aber z.B. emerge -pe (--tree --verbose --with-bdeps=y) @world eingebe (das in Klammer steht bei mir in der make.conf) kommt folgendes:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2  USE="qt3support (-aqua) -debug -exceptions -pch"  [0]

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -exceptions -gtk -nas -nis -pch -raster"  [0]                                                                                                                                                     

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2  USE="accessibility kde phonon (-aqua) -debug -exceptions -pch"  [0]

[nomerge      ]    media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio"  [0]

[nomerge      ]     media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa css dts esd flac imagemagick ipv6 libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv xvmc (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -gtk -jack -pulseaudio (-real) -samba (-vidix) (-vis) (-win32codecs)"  [0]                                                                                                                          

[nomerge      ]      media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta16  USE="X imlib ncurses opengl slang -doc -mono -nocxx -ruby"  [0]

[nomerge      ]       media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1  USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg mp3 nls png tiff zlib -doc (-mmx)"  [0]

[nomerge      ]        media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X rle"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]         media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1  USE="X gif gs tiff" 993 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ]       media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1  USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg mp3 nls png tiff zlib -doc (-mmx)" 911 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ]        media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X rle" 495 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ]   x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2  USE="accessibility kde phonon (-aqua) -debug -exceptions -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ]    media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 741 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ]     media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa css dts esd flac imagemagick ipv6 libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xinerama xv xvmc (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -gtk -jack -pulseaudio (-real) -samba (-vidix) (-vis) (-win32codecs)" 7,382 kB [0]                                                                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ]      media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta16  USE="X imlib ncurses opengl slang -doc -mono -nocxx -ruby" 0 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.0  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio"  [0]

[nomerge      ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2  USE="X a52 alsa dvb dvd esd ffmpeg flac mad mpeg ogg oss theora vorbis xv -mythtv"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.13  994 kB [0]

[... CUT ...]

[ebuild   R   ]     dev-libs/icu-4.0.1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 12,067 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="gd glibc-omitfp (multilib) nls -debug (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1  0 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2  USE="-nocxx" 1,854 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.0  USE="cairo nls perl python -doc -examples -gtk -java -lasi -ruby -tcl"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090819  49 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1  USE="-static" 822 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.82-r1  USE="bash-completion -debug -doc -test"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3  436 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.7  USE="cups jpeg jpeg2k tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -doc -test -vim-syntax"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  media-libs/libpng-1.2.40  616 kB [0]

[nomerge      ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p37  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -net -plugins -vanilla"  [0]

[ebuild   R   ]  virtual/libintl-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  416 kB [0]

Total: 426 packages (426 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 648,614 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-sunset
```

----------

## UTgamer

Dank dir Max Steel, -e funktioniert, jedoch -t oder -D welche ich lange Jahre verwendet hatte haben auf einmal keine Funktion mehr.

Wie geht das was du in den Klammern für die make.conf stehen hast. Denn meine Ausgabe ist weit zu lang gegenüber deiner fast perfekten Auskunft.

----------

## Max Steel

Das regle ich über die EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="" Variable in der make.conf.

Ich habe sie im moment auf "-tv --with-bdeps=y" stehn =) Das lüppt.

Habe jetzt mal nen sync gemacht und gleich mal ein emerge -auDN @world angeworfen. (Mit meiner Einstellung).

http://nopaste.info/a3be0a9b7c.html

Ohne die EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS

http://nopaste.info/0635716a0f.html

----------

## UTgamer

Dank dir.

Werde den Thread auf gelöst stellen, obwohl --tree und --deep irgendwie keine Funktionen mehr haben.

Hatte dies bereits in meiner make.conf stehen.

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"

----------

## Genone

Die funktionieren schon noch, die Änderung ist dass neuerdings --update mehr oder weniger zwingend mit angegeben werden muss wenn man Updates sehen will, früher wurde das standardmässig gemacht. Und ohne Updates sieht man folgerichtig auch bei --tree oder --deep keinen Effekt sofern das System konsistent ist (sprich keine Abhängigkeiten fehlen).

----------

